# Gerüche in der Küche



## MichaelB (7. März 2004)

Moin,

was tut man eigentlich gegen den Geruch, den Bratfisch in der Küche ( und im restlichen Haus ) hinterlässt?

Ich wüßte da nur zwei Tricks: 
1) Tür zu und Fenster auf - geht bei mir nicht weil wir eine "offene" Küche haben
2) sein lassen und keinen Fisch braten - geht nicht weil meine Mädels und ich viel zu gern Fisch essen.

Also was tun? 
Tauchen diese Edelstahl-Teile ( ich glaube die heißen Zilo oder so... ) was?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (7. März 2004)

Hallo Michael,
eigentlich kenne ich nur eine Antwort:

Frischen Fisch verwenden !!  Auf gefrorenen Fisch verzichten.
Besonders bei Heringen macht sich das positiv bemerkbar !!!

Burkhard


----------



## MichaelB (7. März 2004)

Moin,



> Frischen Fisch verwenden !!


Schon klar, die Stinte gestern waren maximal drei / vier Stunden tot...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## arno (7. März 2004)

Moin!
MichaelB, meine Frau hat auch so ein Edelstahl-Teil gekauft!
Hätte ich auch in der Firma machen können!
Zur Zierde sehen die ja nicht schlecht aus!
Zur Not kann man noch Pilker von basteln!!!
Ich finde, das dies rausgeschmissenes Geld ist!!!


----------



## chippog (7. März 2004)

ich kenne noch einen härtetrick: nur tagesfrischen fisch braten, der eben nicht schon vorher in einem schwarzen plastiksack in der sonne verwöhnt sondern zumindest zur warmen jahreszeit gleich am fangplatz auf eis gelegt wurde oder eben nur ein paar tage lang eingefrohren fisch braten. obendrein hilft noch ein wenig, von einer seite kurz und scharf anbraten, den fisch wenden, die hitze auf schwach und einen deckel auf die pfanne. weniger geruch wird durch aufläufe oder fisch in alufolie im backofen verbreitet. hängt der geruch nach der zubereitung noch länger im raum, kann der fisch auf keinen fall frisch gewesen sein. ganz wichtig ist auch noch: jegliche fischabfälle geruchsunterbindent entsorgen und alle küchengeräte, wenn es irgend möglich ist, am besten noch vor dem essen gründlich reinigen. habe übrigens heute fisch gebraten allerdings auch eine absauge direkt überm herd. da hat es keinen geruch mehr. habe noch mal "kontrollgerochen", da ich das anglerboard dem kücheaufräumen vorgezogen habe, standen die teller noch mit wittling- und heringsgräten herum das roch erst als ich meinen zinken direkt über den teller hielt und dann auch mehr nach gebratenen zwiebel, die es zu den stampfkartoffeln gab. mit gekauftem fisch hätte ich mich das nicht getraut! von nichtanglern habe ich denn auch schon öfter den kommentar erhalten, warum stinkt das hier gar nicht nach fisch, obwohl du gerade welchen gebraten hast.... kein kommentar! sollte ganz frischer fisch dennoch unangenehm riechen, ist was nicht in ordnung und zumindest die art aus dem gewässer würde ich in zukunft vermeiden wollen. gruss auch an deine mädels und immer frischen fisch auf den tisch! chippog


----------



## sbiro (8. März 2004)

Hallo MichaelB, versuch es mal mit Kaffe. Nach dem braten einfach eine Prise Kaffee auf die Herdplatte geben und den Herd einschalten. Aber nicht vergessen den Herd auszuschalten, sobald es nach Kaffee riecht. Das sollte den Bratfischgeruch etwas überdecken.
Gruß Sbiro


----------



## rueganer (8. März 2004)

Eins der besten Hausmittel ist ganz simpel, verbrenne auf einer Untertasse einfach 2-3 Lorbeerblätter, hilft vor allen Dingen sofern man Hering gebraten hat, probiere es aus.


----------



## Franky (8. März 2004)

Moin...
Ich kann mich nicht beschweren, dass es besonders nach Fisch beim Braten riecht... Okay - Hering und Stint mögen da eine besondere Ausnahme machen. Daher gibt es die hier bei hiesigen Fischhändlern auch schon sehr günstig gebraten zum Sofortwegschmatzen...
Meine Erfahrung ist, dass Fisch, der zügig verarbeitet und eingefroren wird, nicht stinkt. Bestes Beispiel, als ich vorgestern 2 meiner Meschendorfplatten in der Pfanne hatte. Ein Nachbar klingelte und gab mir 'ne Diskette retour... Als er fragte, was es denn heute gäbe (er sah mich in der Küche hantieren) und ich lapidar "gebratenes Schollenfilet" antwortete, glaubte er das nicht. Zitat "es riecht gar nicht danach!!" - Naja, nu musste ich ihm ne Tüte Dorschfilet versprechen :q, denn wenn "seine Thea" Fisch brät, stinkts 3 Tage lang im Haus....


----------



## MichaelB (8. März 2004)

Moin,



> Daher gibt es die hier bei hiesigen Fischhändlern auch schon sehr günstig gebraten zum Sofortwegschmatzen...


Klar, dann  gäbe es da noch Käpt´n Iglo oder den guten alten Fischmäc  
Also solange ich Stinte und Heringe selber angeln kann gehe ich nicht in den Laden um sie zu kaufen #h 

Ich meinte eigentlich eher solche Tricks wie erwähnte Lorbeerblätter, das werde ich beim nächsten Mal testen ( und berichten )

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: Platten oder Dorsch riechen wirklich viel weniger...


----------



## chippog (13. März 2004)

willst du solche tricks? räucherstäbchen, kerzen...weisslacker käse schön erhitzen. danach riecht es garantiert nicht mehr nach fisch..........


----------



## petipet (13. März 2004)

@MichaelB,
Ich war gegenüber den Zilo-Geruchskillern sehr skeptisch. Aber die Dinger funzen. Erster Test war: Reibeplätzchen backen. Diese Chose ist nun mal geruchsintensiv. Beim Backen mit einem Zilo-Geruchskiller im Raum war der Bratgeruch stark eingeschränkt und danach sehr schnell verschwunden. Man muß unbedingt bei den Dingern beachten, dass sie halb im Wasser liegen. Die Geruchsmoleküle werden so fast neutralisiert. Wir haben diese Geruchskiller jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre und es funktioniert.

Gruß...petipet#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2004)

Meine Erfahrungen: 
Oft werden falsch dimensionierte Abzüge verkauft, die auch noch falsch montiert werden.
Mit einem guten Abzug löst man das Problem Geruch in der Küche fast vollständig, solange man nur einwandfreie Lebensmitel verwendet.

Das Wichtigste dabei beim Fisch:
Absolute Frische!!

Fettarme Fische (Dorsch, Köhler, Barsch, Zander etc. wird man bei der Zubereitung überhaupt nicht geruchlich wahrnehmen können, wenn sie fangfrisch sind.

Fettere Fische (Aal, Lachs, Karpfen, Makrele) wird man zwar auf Grund des höheren Fettgehaltes riechen können, sollte aer mit einem guten Abzug keine Probleme haben.

Da der Geruch bei frischem Fisch hauptsächlich aus dem Fett entstjt, ist Zitrone(nsäure) als Fettkiller ein probates Mittel um die Hände vom Geruch zu befreien.

Die einfachste Möglichkeit: )
Frischen Fisch roh bzw. kalt zubereitet essen(Carpaccio, gebeizt etc.) )


----------



## chippog (14. März 2004)

sehe ich auch so, thomas! wir haben einen klasse abzug!!

haste keine zitrone zu hause, tut es auch mit essig.

jau, kalt, sushi!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2004)

Sushi hatte ich noch vergessen


----------

